# Config.sys file error



## aelarson (Apr 7, 2001)

Running Win98 on a Intel PIII 600 MHz clone with
256 MB of RAM and two HD, 30 GB and 10.2 GB. 

Rearranging the partitions on my 30 GB HD.

Developed an error opening the OS on 
one of the partitions.

Single stepped through the opening sequence.

Found the error was associated with a line in
the single step of the CONFIG.SYS file of the 
form

"DEVICE = I:\Win98\DBLBUFF.EXE" which was NOT
in my original CONFIG.SYS file. Plus the par-
tition reference "I:" was incorrect. Should be
"J:" to match the other entries in the 
CONFIG.SYS file. The original CONFIG.SYS file
doesn't change. The added line appears only 
in the single step sequence.

Why does the OS add this line item ONLY to the
single step of the CONFIG.SYS file and even so
why doesn't it add it with the correct partition 
reference.


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

Windows 98 generally does not need a CONFIG.SYS and you don't need to run DBLBUFF.EXE. I would rename CONFIG.SYS, i.e. CONFIG.SAV.


----------



## aelarson (Apr 7, 2001)

I tried renaming the config.sys file but the OS
still insists on injecting DBLBUFF.EXE lines 
which cause errors and are visible only when I single
step through the opening sequence. I notice that the
same thing occurs even with an error free opening 
sequence except in the error free case the DBLBUFF
statements have the same partition reference as 
the other statements in the CONFIG.SYS file 
whereas in the error case the DBLBUFF lines have a 
DIFFERENT partition reference than the other
statements in the CONFIG.SYS file. Why the 
lines that cause errors should have a different 
partition reference is beyond me.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Check for a DBLSPACE.INI or DRVSPACE.INI in the root directory of the drive. It will be a hidden, system file. See if the references are in there. Also check your MSDOS.SYS file (another hidden system file)


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

You can also rename DBLBUFF.EXE, so it cannot load.


----------

